# Any good heaters for the money ?



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Its a 100 gallon tank, and my filter is a Rena xP4, I'm still new and just want to know what heaters are good ?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Fluval e series are the best when it comes to heaters I say, I'll be using 2x300W's


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

What about 2x200 watt Jebo heaters ?


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

I am using 2 200 W heaters in both of the back corners of the tank and they keep the water at 80 degrees, one is a cheapo and the other is a mystery brand I have had them both running for about 3 years on my piranha tank


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

i think I might go with the 2x200 watt jebo heaters


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Eheim Jagers, and stealth heaters are pretty reliable.

I have the hydor inline heater, the one that connects to the filter hose on my xp4. I like this because you do not have to have an ugly heater to look at in the tank plus you dont have to reach in the tank to change the temp.

I dont know if its just me, but I dont think the JEBO brand is reliable.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

my eheim heater is awesome...its not fully submersible but other than that I cant complain


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a titanium drop in my sump on a controller, 300W Finnex to be exact. sym is dead on with the Jager and Eheim referral, they have the better track records out there.. I would suggest getting two heaters and putting them on a controller like a Ranco or something, that way you will not have to worry about the common heater failure (stuck on or off). GL


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> i think I might go with the 2x200 watt jebo heaters


Id do stealth. Jebo, generally make cheap (and cheaply made products)


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

so should i get one 300 watt stealth heater ?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Stealth is a great heater but since you have a xp4 get this Heater I have one on my ehiem canister output, temp has stays constant year round. Plus you dont have a ugly heater in the aquarium for your P's to run into, and people to see.


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

If you are using a Rena XP4, then check out this...
Rena Smartheater
You'll love it as you can attach it to the intake of your XP4 - it is unbreakable, black in colour (virtually undetectable against a black background), and maintains even temps.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

For a 100 gallon tank, should I get the 300 watt ? Thanks guys


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

id break it up.

2x 150watt.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

ok cool, would those 2x150 watts go on the filter ? or should I get the 1x300 watt one ?


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

i say read up and check out the Rena smart heater, very efficient & eliminates heater burn & keeps the temp more constant


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

yea, good idea


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

they are saying its better to split it up into 2 heaters.. because if you get one and i fails you come home to frozen p's.. the chances of 2 heaters breaking the same day is next to none : )


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

So should I get 2x150 watt heaters ? or like 2x200 watt heaters ? or what


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree with others, rena smart are the way to go, as people said get 2x 150w then if one breaks you have a backup which will stop you're p's from freezing to death in this horrid weather.


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

On my 125 I use 2 - 200W Smartheater's...at 200W each they are powerful enough to maintain your temp (also dependent on what your room temp is - the lower it is, the more your heater will have to work). Here is what I would suggest...get the 2 heaters, connect one to the intake of your XP4 and set this one for the temp you wish to maintain in the tank. Set up the other heater beside it and set it just slightly lower. This way the one connected to your filter will be doing the main heating (circulating heat through the filter and back throughout the aquarium). Your second one will act as a back up should the first one fail, or if it is unable to maintain the set temp during a cold snap. I would suggest that you rotate the heater positions for next winter so they are "used" equally.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks, I'm gonna do that, I'll get 2x200 watt smartheaters


----------

